# east canyon dam spilling



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

the dam is passing about 320 cfs out the spillway. worth the price of admission.[attachment=2:3mz0u88h]P6170009.JPG[/attachment:3mz0u88h][attachment=1:3mz0u88h]P6174311.JPG[/attachment:3mz0u88h][attachment=0:3mz0u88h]P.JPG[/attachment:3mz0u88h]


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

that first pic is pretty cool!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Cool pics!

The Upper Provo has had spikes of flow in the 4000 CFS range the last two nights. Does your office think that Jordanelle will spill also?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

the nelle currently has 270,000 out of 320,000 full. so it has about 50,000 to fill, thats a pretty big cushion. they should be able to bring it up slowly, kiss the top, keep if full a while and then slowly back down. take the average cfs for the day, double that and that gives you the daily acre feet into the pond. so if the provo is running 3000 cfs on average for the day, that is 6000 acre feet in and the nelle would fill in about 9 to 10 days if there were no outflow so assuming 2000 cfs out, net 1000 cfs in, that is 2000 af per day and it would take 25 days to fill. but, you have to add in 600 cfs from the weber provo diversion (thats why the weber aint flooding out the wazoooo right now) and thats another 1200 af per day inflow... dont think they are bringing anything thru the duchesne tunnel right now, just couldnt handle that. thats also why tabiona is flooding. well that and all that snow up above...


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

wow that is amazeing


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fantastic pictures!



Kingfisher said:


> the nelle currently has 270,000 out of 320,000 full. so it has about 50,000 to fill, thats a pretty big cushion.


Big cushion? They said last night that Lake Powell is raising over 1 ft per day... that lake is 115 miles long! I couldnt fathom how much water is pouring into it to raise it that much.

-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

That is scary looking. I don't know that I would want to drive up the canyon right now.
Great pictures!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i was on cataract canyon last week at 95,000 cfs, thats about 190,000 acre feet per day or a million acre feet per week. the whitewater run was pure adrenaline, never been in waves that big before and i have done many of the major rivers across the west... the daily snake out of jackson with kahuna and lunch counter were the small waves we hit down cat. so, ya powell is coming up fast, should rise about 45 to 50 feet, but with equalization to lake mead, the net rise over last year will only be 10 to 20 feet. still pretty good and positive. if any one has a shot at doing a cat trip, this will be one for a liftime.


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

How did you get the picture that is looking down the spillway? Did you hop over the barbed wire fence? Very cool pictures!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was at upper still water reservoir this weekend and they had the dam wide open and it was spilling into the campground. Talking to the forest service they predict 1 week it will spill over and they will lose pine valley campground. Strange year for sure!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Crazy year for sure. Here is a link of what Cataract looks like at high water :shock: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyOocmY1 ... re=related
Kingfisher I'll bet it was exciting.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

since i am a federal employee and folks from the bureau of reclamation were there taking pictures and i know many of them, they let me across the dam to take pics as well as drive down the road to the base.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

on cataract... it was exciting. we followed 2 30 foot s rigs down the big drops. we watched as they completely dissappeared into the waves. 30 footers hiding in the rapids then they would rocket straight up and then dissappear again. it was like holy crap - what chance do we have of not swimming all the way to powell? we made it but what a ride.


----------

